# [KDE] No veo acentos correctamente - (solucion parcial)

## lautarus

Hola tengo instalado KDE, y todo parecia ir de maravillas, pero he aqui que con una pelicula con sutitulos .srt, cuando abro (con kwrite), el archivo para verificar la traduccion, me aparecen caracteres extraños reemplazando a acentos y demas signos como eñe, etc.

Tambien probe abriendol con nano, y pasa igual...

Muestra:

```
Reuni�n de la Cumbre Africana

con el Canciller ma�ana a mediod�a...

```

Aclaro que se interpretan correctamente con mplayer.

emerge --info --> http://pastebin.com/mhfBmubc

En cuanto lo abri me dije Es un problema de utf-8 entonces utilice iconv para convertirlo, y el resultado fue bueno, se veia todos los acentos, pero no se veia bien con mplayer.

Este fue el comando que use para convertirlo:

iconv -f ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8 Lo-Impensable.srt -o Lo-Impensable-a.srt

/etc/env.d/02locale

```

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

No tengo mas datos para poner porque no se me ocurre que más agregar, bueno, gracias por su atencion.

Mi problema es obviamente que no los puedo editar, y tengo que hacerlo. Aunque se vea bien com MPlayer.

SaludosLast edited by lautarus on Thu Jun 03, 2010 12:03 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Fijate el fichero 

```
/etc/locale.gen
```

Yo tengo esto:

```
es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Luego tira este comando

```

Tuxito pablo # locale-gen

 * Generating 1 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/1) Generating es_AR.UTF-8 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Generation complete

```

Tal vez te pueda ayudar, yo tambien tuve problemas con lo mismo que vos.

Espero lo soluciones.

----------

## lautarus

Gracias Pablo, pero hice lo que me dijiste y sigue igual, no se ven bien esos archivos....

Igualmente ya lo habia hecho lo de generar las locales cuando instale el sistema.

mi locale.gen es

```

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Conprueba que codificación de carcteres usa Konsole (creo que se llama así en el KDE) y cambiasela a unicode en /etc/env.d/02locale deverias tener LANG="es_AR.UTF-8" previamente generadas desde /etc/locale.gen  (esto último lo pongo a pesar de que me ha parecido leer que ya lo has hecho).

----------

## ensarman

ummm creo que despues de generar los locales, hay que recompilar el programa para que se funcionen?

----------

## pelelademadera

posteate un:

```
at /usr/src/linux/.config | grep iso
```

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep iso
> 
> CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

 

----------

## lautarus

cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep iso

```

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"
```

Algo mal?

Saludos...

Ah, la codificacion de caracteres en Konsole, es esa: unicode, utf-8

----------

## pelelademadera

en los tty te pasa lo mismo?

----------

## lautarus

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> en los tty te pasa lo mismo?

 

Si pelela el mismo problema, se ven mal tal cual lo describo mas arriba,(iso-8859-1)

Y los utf-8 se ven perfectamente.

Por otro lado tambien tengo en tty los acentos y eñes y demases correctos, los puedo usar y ver.

Gracias por ayudar...!

----------

## pelelademadera

o sea, el problema es unicamente de konsole?

proba borrando .kde4 en tu home, no lo borres, movelo y chequea si anda

----------

## lautarus

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> o sea, el problema es unicamente de konsole?
> 
> proba borrando .kde4 en tu home, no lo borres, movelo y chequea si anda

 

No pelelademadera, el problema es todos, tty, konsole y navegador de archivos, (dolphin), y kwrite, kate, cualquier editor de textos, incluso en nano, se ven mal los caracteres cuando abro esos archivos supuestamente en 8859-1 y se ven bien cuando los paso co 'iconv' a utf-8.

Espero haber sido mas claro. Saludetes

----------

## pelelademadera

en tu rc.conf tenes unicode="YES"??

----------

## lautarus

cat /etc/rc.conf|grep UNICODE

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and

UNICODE="yes"

editado: Bueno creo que se cae de maduro que el problema es con KDE asi que cambio el topico...

editado2: Estuve jugando con las opciones de codificación de Kwrite y se ven bien los caracteres, solo tengo que elegir iso8859-1 y todo sale como tiene que salir en pantalla.

La pregunta es como hago para que me detecte automaticamente el tipo de caracteres que utiliza cada archivo de texto. Ya toque la configuracion del editor de textos Kwrite pero no pasa nada, aparece inhabilitado por defecto la autodeteccion.

Esto se convirtio en un problema para usuarios "solo kde", pido disculpas si meti la pata... pero me estaba sacando canas verdes.

Saludos, y si alguien sabe lo del kwrite se agradece que comparta asi cierro el hilo.

----------

## susicarlos4

...

Cambiando la fuente de xterm

(en su directorio home)

# echo 'XTerm*font: fixed' >> .Xresources

Asi solucione el tema de los acentos en la consola. No aparecen los signos de interrogacion en lugar de los acentos. Tambien la ñ aparece de forma correcta. Utilizo gnome 2.30.2   :Smile: 

fuente: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml?style=printable

----------

